# Sir Vape communications



## BigGuy (7/5/18)

So what we have decided to do is create a place for all of you to chat and share everything that is vaping. You can post photos have chats see whats coming from Sir Vape, whats just landed and more..... As i said it is a work in progress and we will continue to grow it for the betterment of vaping in South Africa.

Simply click on the link below subscribe have a look around and lets start chatting. 

Please remember to read the rules once you have joined please as they will be strictly enforced.

https://discord.gg/KuerbXQ


----------



## BigGuy (8/5/18)

So i thought i would run a little competition, Prize is the full range of Outkasts E-Juice delivered to your door. Here are the rules.

Competition will end next Friday 18th at 12pm.
All you have to do is post a #handcheck out of the ordinary on our new Discord channel, below is a link to the channel. 
Post your pick in the Customer pictures channel marked #handcheck.
I will choose the winner based on originality and how off the hook the hand check is. (please no profanity,sexual connotation or anything that could endanger your life) Sir vape pty ltd will not be held liable for anything whatsover.

https://discord.gg/2YHnBYY


----------



## BigGuy (6/7/18)

Early bird catches the worm they say. We have 15 super gifts up for grabs. RDA, RDTA, SHIRTS, CAPS and JUICE. To qualify spend R500 or more and choose a single gift, so you better get here early because its first come first serve. 

Opening times 10am to 1:30pm.

T&C's apply not for sale to U18's

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy (6/7/18)

Whats going down at the Sir's this weekend.


----------



## BigGuy (13/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BigGuy (19/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (15/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (10/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (25/6/19)

My Facebook account seems to be hacked. 





https://www.facebook.com/bigguyza


----------

